

How not to pitch a billionaire - kevinwang
https://overcast.fm/podcasts/episode/218831548766327

======
greenyoda
This has been posted three times already:

[https://hn.algolia.io/#!/story/past_month/prefix/0/How%20not...](https://hn.algolia.io/#!/story/past_month/prefix/0/How%20not%20to%20pitch%20a%20billionaire)

------
avn2109
Do they only hire people at This American Life who sound like Ira Glass? This
guy is like a carbon copy. It's uncanny.

